# Yo Yo Trap- Survival Fishing



## Sigma3survival

Does anyone have any unique ideas about ways to use yo yo traps? What kind of different trap sets work the best for you? Also was wondering if anybody has tried gill nets, throw nets, or other fish trapping apparatus's out there on the market. This is a quick video of how to utilize yo yo traps in your bug out kit!


----------



## PeterAV

This Yo-Yo trap is very similar to what some folk call jugging.
They put a short line on a water bottle with a hook and catch various fish in the river.
Later on they use the boat to collect all the jugs and see if there are any fish on them.
*******
I have done gill netting on the west coast of B.C. with a friend.
He had a 100 yard gill net with a bunch of floaters and a rope at the end.
We tied up the rope to the tree at the shore line and pulled the net out straight into the water.
The net was only three feet wide by about one hundred feet.
In just a few short minutes, we had 11 good sized salmon.
*******
You need to be physically fit for the net is quite heavy when it is in the water, not to mention that you are tugging the boat as well when checking the lines.
*******
PeterAV


----------



## The_Blob

In a survival setting, you can also bait a hook to catch frogs, turtles, birds, and other small animals. Don't get squeamish. If you're out of food, you need to eat to keep up your strength and spirits. A proven device to catch fish is an excellent, lightweight survival item to keep in your emergency survival kit. 

Seems like $3.25 well spent... :2thumb:


----------



## Magus

Where I'm from we call that a trot line.

Your @$$ is going to trot downstream to collect your dinner.LOL


----------



## The_Blob

Magus said:


> Where I'm from we call that a trot line.
> 
> Your @$$ is going to trot downstream to collect your dinner.LOL


I get the joke, but in case anybody is confused...

A trotline is a heavy fishing line with baited hooks attached at intervals by means of branch lines called snoods. A snood is a short length of line which is attached to the main line via swivelclip with the hook at the other end. A trotline can be set so it covers the width of a channel, river, or stream with baited hooks and can be left unattended. There are many ways to set a trotline, with most methods involving weights to hold the cord below the surface of the water. They are usually used close to the bottom for catching crabs or catfish.

Trotlines are different from droplines. Whereas a trotline has a series of hooks suspended horizontally in the water, a dropline has a series of hooks suspended below it vertically into the water.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

OK, what is the trade name/OEM of these yo-yo traps, or where can I find them to buy. This looks like a MUST have item.


----------



## The_Blob

MrSfstk8d said:


> OK, what is the trade name/OEM of these yo-yo traps, or where can I find them to buy. This looks like a MUST have item.


Yo Yo Fishing Reel


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Spot on. Thanks Blob.


----------

